
Ask HN: How was this 30 mil views video generated? - dartdartdart
video of an ever increasing frequency of sound with said sound: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=H-iCZElJ8m0<p>The creator has 30 million combined views for this type of video, which is their only type of video. No other video on youtube seems to do anything similar. I&#x27;m most interested in how they generated the sine wave to be played. Does anyone know how they achieved it?
======
Someone
That’s not “ever increasing”. I expected to get a
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shepard_tone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shepard_tone)

------
gus_massa
You can do something similar in Wolfram Alpha

[https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=play+a+sin%282*pi*t*%2...](https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=play+a+sin%282*pi*t*%28440%2B44*t%29%29+for+10+seconds)

This plays a sound for 10 seconds. It start with a A (440Hz) and it goes to
the next A (880Hz). The "frequency" changes linearly in my example, but you
may prefer to change it exponential (like when you move the finger over a
piano).

[https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=play+a+sin%282*pi*t*44...](https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=play+a+sin%282*pi*t*440*2%5E%28t%2F10%29%29+for+10+seconds)

This can be made with a lot of programs, I only choose Wolfram Alpha because
it was easy to post an online demo.

------
natdempk
Not entirely sure if you're talking about the sound or the image to go along
with it, but at least for the sound I think you could create this easily in
any sort of DAW with a synth (all of which will include a basic sine wave) +
automation to increase the pitch input over time gradually.

I'm not entirely sure about the video component.

------
muzani
I thought it would have been filtered out by the video compression. I studied
telecommunications and what I understand is non-voice content over phone is
filtered out, and some compression types like MP3 will remove information from
certain frequencies.

------
tomcam
For me in the USA it says 10 million. This could have been done using any
popular API: Windows, MacOS, iOS, Android, etc. You could do it in a short
time with the Juce library. (juce.com)

------
tmaly
Maybe with csound?

[https://csound.com/](https://csound.com/)

------
non-entity
I'm guessing something like Audacity?

